# "Minchia Colonel!"



## Mange Prie Aime

é un amico che usava sempre questa espressione. M'aveva detto che l'aveva sentita dentro un vecchio film comico itliano. é una replica culto.

Non mi ricordo se c'é Celetano dentro, ma penso di no. M'avevo detto ché un film piu vecchio ancora...

Qualcuno mi puo dire di quel film viene il famoso "Minchia Colonel!" ?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Io conosco _il: Minchia signor Tenente_! tratto da una canzone di Giorgio Faletti. Questo, invece, non l'ho mai sentito. 

Si dice: è una _citazione_ di culto. Replica si usa per le trasmissioni, o per le rappresentazioni teatrali.


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Grazie Cosimo,

 vado a cercare le parole di "Minchia signor tenente".

 Grazie anche per la spiegazione sul espressione "una citazione di culto"


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

figurati


----------



## matoupaschat

Cosimo Piovasco said:


> Si dice: è una _citazione_ di culto. Replica si usa per le trasmissioni, o per le rappresentazioni teatrali.


Ciao Cosimo,
A me sembra più usata l'espressione "battuta cult", no?


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Matoupaschat,Nous sommes plus dans le sujet de base, on s egare un peu


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

On s'égare un peu mais toi qui est de langue maternelle française tu sauras peut-être mieux si je te dis que je voulais dire "une réplique culte" quand on parle d une réplique de film  très connue


----------



## matoupaschat

On s'égare un tout petit peu, oui, mais j'avais bien compris que tu parlais de réplique culte et en principe Cosimo doit aussi le savoir. Si tu vas sur  http://www.google.it/ (le .it est très important, évidemment), tu tapes "battuta culto" ou "battuta cult", "citazione di culto", "citazione culto" et ainsi de suite, puis tu vas dans recherche avancée et tu règles pays=Italia et lingua=italiano, enter (cerca). Tu devrais pouvoir compter le nombre de résultats pour chaque expression.
Ciao .


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Merci


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

citazione di culto è il modo normale per dirlo (se incontri un critico cinematografico, e parlate, lui ti dirà che è una citazione culto, citazione di culto. Informalmente, si può usare quello che dici, ma ricorda che battuta si dice più di qualcosa che fa ridere o di qualche battuta di un copione (la parte che l'attore recita). Citazione di culto la puoi usare in un contesto più ampio, non solo per le battute ma in generale per le situazioni mutuate da un film, ma anche da altre forme d'arte, ovviamente, mentre la battuta si dice solo se è tratta da un film.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Cosimo. 
Credo di avere finalmente capito: per ottenere un numero riguardevole di occorrenze su google, bisogna accoppiare _citazione_ con _cult_, *non* _(di) culto. _Ma la "réplique-culte", per esempio l' "Atmosphère, atmosphère, est-ce que j'ai une gueule d'atmosphère?" di Arletty (o il "Telefono casa" di E.T.) è una battuta cult, anche una citazione cult. D'accordo, adesso?


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Anche per me é più chiaro addesso  Non ho ancora trovato il buono film, ma mi avete imparato una nuova espressione


----------



## matoupaschat

Solo qualche dettaglio, se mi permetti, MPA: è (con l'accento grave), adesso (una sola d), il film giusto/esatto, insegnato (lo studente impara, il professore insegna).
Comunque congratulazioni, te la cavi benissimo


----------



## Mange Prie Aime

Grazie Professore 

Sto già rifletando al prossimo idioma ché vado a sottometervi


----------



## matoupaschat

Mange Prie Aime said:


> Grazie Professore
> 
> Sto già riflet*te*ndo al prossimo idioma che _vado a sottomet*t*ervi _



Che=que, qui. Ché (rare)=perché. Que je vais vous soumettre=Che vi sottometterò tra poco, fra breve: le futur proche ne s'exprime pas, sauf en de rares occasions, par (andare a + infinito). 

Matoupas(trop)prof 

 Scusami, in generale non correggo, ma nel tuo caso, mi sembra utile farlo, a poco a poco, dato che hai imparato parlando... e sembri dotata.


----------

